
Windows 10 Lock Screen Leaks Clipboard Contents - svenfaw
https://hexatomium.github.io/2017/02/15/windows10-clipboard-lockscreen/
======
rnhmjoj
Reminds me of:
[http://i.imgur.com/rG0p0b2.gif](http://i.imgur.com/rG0p0b2.gif) A lock screen
should just ask for a password, period. Add more stuff and it will be more
likely to be bypassed.

~~~
westmeal
Is this a real thing?

~~~
BoiledCabbage
It was, on computers 20+ years ago.

